# Neaten the Last Stitch of your Bind-Off: Step-by-Step Instructions



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

http://knitfreedom.com/bind-offs/neaten-last-stitch-bind-off-flat-knitting#steps


----------



## Maurlynn (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks so much for this site.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Maurlynn said:


> Thanks so much for this site.


You are very welcome. You can sign up for her newsletter. Have you found www.newstitchaday.com? Fantastic site & they do a video chat on Thursday evenings. Loads of fun without leaving your chair.


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

Great tip! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

thanks so much for sharing looks easy enough.


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

kneonknitter said:


> http://knitfreedom.com/bind-offs/neaten-last-stitch-bind-off-flat-knitting#steps


Thank you for this. I will try it soon as I always have problems with that last stitch.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks,looks much nicer.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you. Will use this today,


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

I have saved it to my favorites.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, knew there had to be a way to neaten the last stitch.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks I needed that.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

I got this in an email yesterday and promptly saved it for future use. It really solves the problem!!


----------



## Pat6191 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the link - I'm going to try this on my next project.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

So simple - something I will use every time. Thank you!!!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you so much. I have always hated the looks of that last stitch.


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

That's a great tip! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Alto53 said:


> I got this in an email yesterday and promptly saved it for future use. It really solves the problem!!


I also received this email yesterday -- it also give the youTube address so you can watch her do it, too. I just love these simple, easy little knitting tips that don't take much time to learn and implement -- makes knitting all the more enjoyable!


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks this will look better on my next project.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

kneonknitter said:


> http://knitfreedom.com/bind-offs/neaten-last-stitch-bind-off-flat-knitting#steps


WHAT A DIFFERENCE IT MAKES, THANKS FOR THE LINK.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

WOW This is terrific! I'm going to try it on my next project. Looks like no more nubs for me. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks, kneonknitter! I've never seemed to be able to make that last bind-off stitch neat looking...great video demo too!


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

How clever!


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> http://knitfreedom.com/bind-offs/neaten-last-stitch-bind-off-flat-knitting#steps


Thanks so much for that site will get it a go.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you kneonknitter! That is a nifty trick and I want to try it next time I'm ready to bind off.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice! Thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

What a great hint. THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

OMG, I needed this tip!


----------

